# Viper 5704v install in 1994 GM Diesel Truck



## dlillard86 (Sep 21, 2014)

First of all I think this is a great site. I have been here several times in the past finding the results I needed. After an extensive search of the vast space called "The Internet" I was not able to find the answer to my question.

What I have:
1994 Chevrolet K3500 6.5L Diesel Automatic
5704v Viper Remote Start/Alarm System
VSM250 SmartStart Addition

Issues:
First off this was a used system that I picked up for dirt cheap. The SmartStart unit is used as well. I am in the process of getting that part ready to be re-registered to myself. I have not actually started installing anything till I KNOW I have all the specs and equipment to have it operational at time of install.

Being that this is a diesel application and how I like to actually have a good setup I would like to get the Tachometer input working for the remote start side of things. On a usual gas motor you would normally tie the tach input (H2/23) into the white wire coming from the coil. On a diesel there is no coil and such there is no white wire to tie into. From my understanding GM uses the alternator's stator to provide signal for the tachometer in the dash and the crankshaft position sensor (CKS) to provide the rpms for the computer. I know there is a 454T sensor that you can install on the main power wire from the alternator to sense the fluctuations and act as a tach but at that point I might as well put the main unit into voltage sensing mode and skip on another sensor. What I am trying to find out is if the 5704v can "learn" from the stator output wire or if you would not understand the signal or even damage the system doing it this way.

I am not one to just plug and hope for the best. Past experiences tell me things can be damaged this way when dealing with sensitive electronics.

I am sure other questions will arise while I finish researching all this but any help on this one issue would be greatly appreciated if anyone has the knowledge about it. Thank you for all your time.

Devin


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The remote start needs to be set to Diesel mode(glow plugs) like a three second delay to let them get going. I'd use voltage sense.....................................
No info on a diesel from me..........


----------

